# flat rock steelhead



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

anyone have any recent updates on flat rock? goin later today to try my luck.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I was down there yesterday just watching. I was there for about 45minutes to an hour and did not see any fish being caught. The water was very high and fast.


----------



## falcon captain (Jan 19, 2005)

I went down yesterday afternoon, over by Rockwood. Caught 1 hen about 16" on spawn, other than that, I didn't see anyone else really doing too much.

Greg


----------



## fishnfreek (Mar 20, 2005)

Was down there yesterday afternoon and got one finally and then again this morning. Orange and yellow egg flies for mine. I didn't see any caught this morning other then mine and about 6 yesterday. Nice bright fish too.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

me and my buddy were down there all night tuesday and weds. and saw lots of eyes caught a few suckers and between the 2 full nights about 8 steelies oh and we got to see a guy get arrested by 2 COs and a cop!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Ya i was with kcud rellik. tues morning was good wed. was really slow for steelies around 9-10 when ppl started to show up they died down. Alot of eyes and a few suckers.


----------

